# Sunwayman M11R (XM-L, 1xCR123A/RCR) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSHOTS and more!



## selfbuilt (May 11, 2012)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *











The M11R is the new version of the M10R from Sunwayman, which I reviewed previously. The M11R features a number of refinements over the older series light, which I will describe below. Sunwayman seems to have decided to the give the light its own name – the M11R is labeled as "Mr. Elfin" on the head. 

*Reported Manufacturer Specifications:* 

LED: CREE XM-L U2 LED
Output and runtime of three constant output modes: (uses one CR123A): 180 Lumens (1.5hrs) - 60 Lumens (10hrs) - 4 Lumens (70hrs)
Turbo Mode: 230 Lumens (uses one 16340 battery, do not run the light continuously at turbo mode for more than 10 minutes)
Two Hidden Modes: Strobe, SOS
Digital Sensor Magnetic Control system, slightly twist the rotator ring to select from different modes
Constant current circuit, constant output
Effective range of 130 meters
Uses one single CR123A (RCR123A/16340) battery
Working voltage: 0.9~4.2V
High quality OP reflector maintains great throw distance and spread with an ideal beam pattern
Dimensions:
Length: 2.95" (75 mm)
Head diameter: 0.9" (23.2 mm)
Weight: 1.6 oz (45.5 g) (battery excluded)
Aerospace-grade aluminum alloy
Military Specification Type III- hard anodized body
Waterproof, in accordance with IPX-8 standard
Ultra-clear tempered glass lens resists scratches and impacts
Tail stand capable- can be used as a candle
Accessories: Clip, Holster, O-ring, lanyard
Also available in Natural finish
MSRP: ~$75






Standard Sunwayman packaging included a belt holster, lanyard strap, extra o-rings, manual, warranty card and product insert. A sturdy clip is attached to the light by a pair of hex screws (no allen key was provided).









From left to right: CR123A; Sunwayman M11R, V11R, M10R; JetBeam PC10; Thrunite Neutron 1C; Zebralight SC30; 4Sevens Mini 123.

All dimensions are given with no batteries installed:

*Sunwayman M11R*: Weight 45.8g, Length: 76.4mm, Width (bezel): 23.1mm
*Sunwayman V11R*: Weight 50.5g, Length: 84.3mm, Width (bezel): 23.1mm
*Sunwayman V11R with AA extender:* Weight 59.70g, Length: 100.5mm, Width (bezel): 23.1mm
*Rofis JR10*: Weight 75.0g, Length (max): 110.6mm (angled): 92.9mm, Width (bezel): 24.8mm
*Jetbeam PC10*: Weight: 50.5g, Length: 93.6mm, Width (bezel): 22.6mm
*Jetbeam BC10*: Weight: 46.6g, Length: 90.3mm, Width (bezel): 23.2mm
*Lumintop ED10*: Weight: 21.5g, Length: 70.4mm, Width (bezel): 20.7mm
*Thrunite Neutron 1C*: Weight: 45.2g, Length: 91.5mm, Width (bezel) 22.0mm

The M11R is certainly small for the class (one might even say "elfin-like" ). 


















The build is a nice update to the earlier M10R in a number of ways.

First, a comment about the anodizing – my sample came in a tan-finish, but I understand natural-finish is also available. All labels are fairly small and muted (given the lighter anodizing background).

Actual knurling has been added to both the body tube and control ring, enhancing grip. This makes the control ring easier to access by feel, and improves overall gripability. 

There is also a sturdy clip attached, held in place by two screws on the base. Despite this, the light can still tailstand. :thumbsup: There is also a split-ring attachment point off to one side of the base, which would allow the light to hang straight if put on a keychain or carabineer-style clip.

Screw threading size and diameter has not changed from the early Sunwayman lights, which means you can still mix-and-match heads and bodies across all models. Screw threads are anodized, for head lock-out. 

*User Interface*

With the head fully connected to the light, there are four options available on the magnetic control ring dial. 

The first position is labeled "Off", but this could more accurately be called a stand-by mode.

The other three positions are labeled with Roman numerals (I, II, III), and refer to the relative output levels (i.e. Lo, Med and Hi, in that sequence). Turn the ring from Off through I, II, and III for the desired output level. Note there are firm detents at every output level.

There is a "hidden" strobe mode, which you activate by rapidly switching into the Hi mode twice (i.e. Hi > Med > Hi). Switch to any other mode to deactivate strobe.

And that's pretty much it. For a more detailed examination of the build and user interface, please see my video overview: 



Video was recorded in 720p, but YouTube typically defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the configuration settings icon and select the higher 480p to 720p options. You can also run full-screen. 

*PWM/Strobe*

There is no sign of PWM that I can see, at any output level – I presume the light is current-controlled.  






Strobe is a fairly typical fast "tactical" strobe, just under 12 Hz in my testing.

*Standby Drain*

Due to the electronic switch design, the M11R will be drawing a small current when the head is fully connected and a battery is installed. Sunwayman reports this current as below 50uA in the manual.

When I attempted to measure this with my DMM, I got somewhat variable readings. For 1xCR123A installed, I measured between 40-50uA current. For a 1xRCR, I measured between 20-35uA current. Taking the average current readings for each battery type, that would give you just 3.5 years for a 1400mAh CR123A, and just over 3 years for a 750mAh RCR. 

Those are pretty negligible power drains – and you can always break the circuit by simply the loosening the head a quarter turn.

*Beamshots:*










The M11R has a fairly typical looking head for a light this size. The reflector is lightly textured (i.e., LOP). Emitter was not perfectly centered on my sample, but it was pretty good. 

And now the white-wall beamshots.  All lights are on Max output on 1x AW protected RCR in the first set of panels, followed by 1xCR123A in the second. Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 





























































And now on primary 3V 1xCR123A:

















































Again, about what you would expect for a head this size.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 
*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Effective March 2012, I have updated the Max Output ANSI FL-1 lumen estimates to represent peak output measured at 30 secs (my earlier gray tables were based on a later time point for Max output). Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables.






The reported 180 lumens Hi output spec on 1x CR123A seems a little understated in my testing, and the 4 lumen Lo output spec definitely seems overstated. :shrug: 

Although I didn't put it in the table, output at the ANSI FL-1 measuring standard on Med was an estimated ~65 lumens on 1xCR123A in my testing. But that number doesn't really tell the whole story - the regulation pattern is not perfectly flat initially at this level (see my runtimes below for more information).






On 1xRCR, the reported 230 lumens Hi output spec again seems understated for what I observed.

FYI, I estimate ~80 ANSI FL-1 lumens on Med 1xRCR.

Also, the reported 130m Beam Distance spec seems considerably optimistic, on either battery type. That would require 4,225 lux @1m, which is pretty far from what I measured, even on 1xRCR. :shrug:

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

Hi mode:









As you can see, the M11R on Hi is not as heavily-driven as some lights in this class (in keeping with its smaller build). 

Overall output/runtime efficiency on Hi was reasonable for the class, but nothing more. Note that the reported 1.5 hour runtime is believable, as the ANSI FL-1 standard is time to 10% initial output.

Med mode:









Like my Sunwayman V11R, on primary batteries the M11R has a pronounced drop-off in output on Med, over the first ~5mins or so. While initially over 80 estimated lumens, the light eventually leveled off at something a little under ~40 estimated lumens. This makes the ANSI FL-1 standard of measuring between 30 secs to 2 mins somewhat less than meaningful (i.e. ~65 lumens in my testing, when measured that way).

And again, runtimes were reasonable at the Med level, but nothing more. The 10hr runtime spec for Med is very consistent with my findings (although overall output observed here is lower than the rated 60 lumen spec).
_
UPDATE MAY 12, 2012: With AA-extender in place:_






*Potential Issues*

Given that the control ring is an electronic switch, a standby current is present whenever the head is fully connected (i.e. even when the switch is set to "Off"). However, this current is at a fairly insignificant level (i.e., >3 years before a CR123A or RCR would be fully drained, based on my measurements). And you can always lock-out the light by twisting the head a quarter turn.

The pocket clip will scratch the anodizing on the head during battery changes, unless you physically hold it back. No allen/hex key was provided for the removing the pocket clip.

As before, relatively few screw threads hold the head onto the body – but this means the light continues to be backward compatible with all the earlier M- and V- series lights.

The reported ANSI FL-1 specifications do not seem very accurate for Max/Min output or throw, but do seem accurate for runtime. 

*Preliminary Observations*

The M- and V-series lights from Sunwayman have always seemed to me to be quality offerings in the CR123A and AA-class of lights.

The M11R has certainly come a long way from the first Sunwayman light I ever tested – an engineering sample M10R with a Cree XR-E emitter and a circuit that lack regulated support on RCR.  I am glad to see Sunwayman continue to enhance and improve their offerings.

The M11R fixes a few of the remaining issues from the most recent M10R generation – specifically, the lack of suitable tactile differentiation of the control ring from the rest of the head, the lack of sufficient knurling/grip elements on the body, and a weak clip that can easily be pulled off. All of these are greatly improved on the new M11R. I particularly like the sturdy clip that is held in place by two hex screws (although it may scratch the anodizing on the head during battery changes). I also like the fact that the light can tailstand (even with the clip), and has a split-ring holder that won't interfere with tailstanding or straight-hanging. :thumbsup:

Of course, there are some trade-offs to go with that – the clicky switch is gone now. This keeps the light shorter, but mandates the use of a standby current when the control ring is in the Off position. Sunwayman has wisely kept this current very low (below 50uA), which is pretty negligible (i.e., would take years to drain a battery). And you can always cut the current by loosening the head a quarter-turn, thanks to the anodized screw threads. 

Speaking of anodizing, that is something else that has changed – Sunwayman has introduced a tan-finish coating for the M11R (reviewed here), in addition to their standard natural anodizing. I've always been a fan of the quality and color of the original natural Sunwayman anodizing, but options are generally good thing. 

It's also interesting to see that Sunwayman has kept the threading consistent, on every iteration of the M- and V-series pocket lights. You can safely "lego" the various heads and bodies, to your heart's content. 

The selection of output levels on the new M11R is good – on both 1xCR123A and 1xRCR. We have certainly come a long way from the first version of the circuit. I personally like the very low Lo mode (although my sample is clearly lower than the specs). In fact, the specs seem a little less than accurate on this model for both Hi and Lo (which is odd, since they seem pretty solid on the V11R I have also just reviewed).

IMO, the M11R is a nice upgrade to the line. The experience and maturity of the manufacturer shows here - they have continued to build on, and enhance, an existing product line (i.e., didn't just scrap it and start over). With the various options to mix-and-match parts across the current and previous M- and V-series lights, there should be enough options here for everyone.  If you want to see how a clicky switch and continuously-variable control ring perform, please check out my recent V11R review.

----

M11R was supplied by Battery Junction for review.


----------



## candle lamp (May 12, 2012)

Excellent review as always. Eric! :thumbsup:
Thanks a lot for your time & efforts.

Regarding the pocket clip, I think reducing its length by 5~6mm only prevents it scratching the anodizing on the head.
This will neither have a bad effect on the overall appearance of the light nor on the function of the clip.
What do you think of my thought?

KyeongHo


----------



## candle lamp (May 12, 2012)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## snakyjake (May 12, 2012)

Can someone add their comments regarding the AA tube using NiMH (Eneloop XX)? Is the light optimized for AA NiMH (Eneloop XX) like Zebralight?


----------



## selfbuilt (May 12, 2012)

candle lamp said:


> Regarding the pocket clip, I think reducing its length by 5~6mm only prevents it scratching the anodizing on the head.
> This will neither have a bad effect on the overall appearance of the light nor on the function of the clip.
> What do you think of my thought?
> KyeongHo


Yes, I suspect that would have helped.



snakyjake said:


> Can someone add their comments regarding the AA tube using NiMH (Eneloop XX)? Is the light optimized for AA NiMH (Eneloop XX) like Zebralight?


I rather doubt it is optimized for the lower voltage NiMH. But I will do a runtime and report back when i get the chance.


----------



## Eric242 (May 12, 2012)

In regards to the clip touching or damaging the anodising: It can easily be slightly bent - without tools - to not touch the body anymore. And before I did it with mine, I changed the batteries a few times while the clip still was touching the body and it left no visible mark at all on the anodising.

Eric


----------



## selfbuilt (May 12, 2012)

Here you go, with AA-extender:






The M11R is not particularly heavily-driven on NiMH, but runtime is ok.


----------



## snakyjake (May 12, 2012)

Thanks selfbuilt. I presume NiMH runtimes would be even better with Eneloop XX.

I'm surprised Zebralight SC51 isn't getting 200lm @ .9 hour like their website says.

All surprised to see such a large difference between M11 & V11 beams/output using RCR123A

Any chance a test using LiFePO4? Or outdoor beamshots?


----------



## selfbuilt (May 13, 2012)

snakyjake said:


> I'm surprised Zebralight SC51 isn't getting 200lm @ .9 hour like their website says.


Keep in mind, mine was an engineering sample from before the main SC51 release. And my lumen estimate for my SC51 is pretty close to that (the scale reference in all these reviews is the relative output of my lightbox, not estimated luments). See my V11R review for the 1xAA summary tables (i.e., I estimate my SC51 as 210 ANSI FL-1 lumens).



> All surprised to see such a large difference between M11 & V11 beams/output using RCR123A


Well, the M11R is fully regulated on RCR (at a reasonable level). Most multi-mode, multi-power lights tend to run direct-drive on RCR. :shrug:



> Any chance a test using LiFePO4? Or outdoor beamshots?


Sorry, don't have any at the moment to test. And I don't think outdoor beamshots would tell you much more than the white-wall beamshots or output measures.


----------



## Humminbird (May 14, 2012)

Great review, thanks!

I've been EDCing an M10R for a while now, but I really hate having the strobe mode on the control ring. I think I need to give M11R a try, as it seems to fix all issues I've had with the M10R. I hope the detents on the M11R are strong enough to prevent accidental activation in the pocket. Oh well, I could always put the M10R body on the damn thing to make sure.


----------



## Humminbird (May 28, 2012)

I ended up getting the M11R and have been EDC'ing it for a week in the side pocket of my jeans. What I like best compared to the M10R is that the strobe modes are hidden. The pocket clip also seems more secure. However, the mode detents on the control ring should be stronger. At least the off position should more pronounced. I'm a bit concerned it will accidentally turn on in the pocket. I may end up putting the M10R body on this.

Selfbuilt: Did you by any chance test output and runtime with AA extender in low mode? I tried a 2000mAh Eneloop, and the low mode seems really really dim.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 28, 2012)

Humminbird said:


> Selfbuilt: Did you by any chance test output and runtime with AA extender in low mode? I tried a 2000mAh Eneloop, and the low mode seems really really dim.


Yes, and it is really dim for me too. I would estimate well below <0.01 lumens on AA.

FYI, I just realized I had reversed the lo mode readings for the M11R in the table - now correctly reads 0.02 for CR123A, and 0.4 lumens for RCR.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 31, 2012)

How do you get it into SOS?
Also, what's the reason for not having a real off setting?


----------



## selfbuilt (May 31, 2012)

GarageBoy said:


> How do you get it into SOS?
> Also, what's the reason for not having a real off setting?


I don't have it in front of me, but I believe you just do another H-Med-Hi swtich once you are in strobe, and it advances to SOS.

Your lack a true off because there is no clicky switch to break the current. For the ring to "know" when it has been turned into another mode, it has to always be drawing some power. We call this a standby mode, but what it really is is standby-while-waiting-to-respond mode (i.e., it has to keep checking to see if the ring has moved). The standby drain in this case is quite miniscule, and not a concern. And you can break the standby current by loosening the head, thanks to the anodized threads.


----------



## Humminbird (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, it happened, the M11R turned on in the pocket. I put the M10R body on it to prevent this, but that increases size a little bit. I'm not fond of the M10R clip, either. I've accidentally dropped it once from the pocket, it was pure luck I noticed. I'm back to EDCing a Zebralight SC51 for now. I hate that I need to unscrew the tailcap, but otherwise it's perfect. Perhaps I need to give Eagletac D25 Clicky a try.


----------



## veedo (Aug 4, 2012)

Has anyone tried an imr16340? If so, any increase in output over an rcr? Thanks!


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 4, 2012)

veedo said:


> Has anyone tried an imr16340? If so, any increase in output over an rcr? Thanks!


It is marginal. I found ~330 ANSI FL-1 lumens on an AW IMR-16340, compared to ~320 on an AW protected ICR-16340.

That's pretty typical for most lights that show this sort of "direct-drive" pattern on RCR (i.e., a small initial increase on IMR chemistry, over the first couple of minutes). For fully regulated lights, there is of course no difference between IMR and ICR output levels over time.


----------



## wolfeeh (Feb 13, 2013)

I picked up an M11R today. Valentines present from my fiancé. 

Immaculate anodising. I have the natural finish as the tan looked a little too gold for my taste. Really good quality clip (mine incidentally stands proud of the head by approximately half a millimetre so I am unconcerned about scratching the head. Beautiful simple interface. Strobe and SOS hidden but very easily accessible. I can confirm that as selfbuilt believes, SOS is activated by a quick hi med hi shift while in the strobe mode. 

In a nutshell I am 100% impressed with this light, don't hesitate in recommending it and will be buying a few 16340's and a PILA IBC Charger to go with it imminently. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## holylight (Feb 16, 2013)

good review as usual. tyvm


----------



## Danimalpharm (Jan 27, 2014)

Great review SB . You've opened my eyes to the fact there is more choice than mag-light! 

Has anybody tested the m11r "premium" edition? It appears to be the same light but instead of the CREE XM_L U2 LED, it has the CREE XML T6 4C. Is the only difference the T6 4C is a warmer tint? I was thinking of picking this up: http://www.hidcanada.com/collections/led-products/products/sunwayman-m11r


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 6, 2014)

Danimalpharm said:


> Has anybody tested the m11r "premium" edition? It appears to be the same light but instead of the CREE XM_L U2 LED, it has the CREE XML T6 4C. Is the only difference the T6 4C is a warmer tint?


Sorry I missed this question earlier. Yes, the only expected difference would be in tint, with the 4C being the cool-end of Warm tints (or the warm-end of Neutral tints, depending on your point of view). Output and runtime should be the same, as the T6 output bin is the main determinant for those characteristics.

And :welcome:


----------



## SamSerious (Jun 3, 2014)

After noticing that my Thrunite T30s gets REALLY hot with two 16340 cells and thus having ordered a single Enerpower 3400mAh ButtonTop it seems that this light would be a nice purpose for those 16340s :twothumbs The T30s is a little bit big for EDCing it, anyway...


----------



## iocheretyanny (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like they released a updated version : SUNWAYMAN M11R Titanium Dream
Any plans to test it to see how much it changed in 2 years?


----------

